# 2008 Sa Bowhunt



## bowhunt2460 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Am Looking For Good Ph For The Summer Of 08 For About 3-6 Guys With Their Wives Tagging Along. Several Of Us Have Been Before.
Any Directions Would Be Helpful. Please Pm Me. Thanks


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

bowhunt2460 said:


> I Am Looking For Good Ph For The Summer Of 08 For About 3-6 Guys With Their Wives Tagging Along. Several Of Us Have Been Before.
> Any Directions Would Be Helpful. Please Pm Me. Thanks


PM send.

Gerhard


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,
I think your best bet would be to pm Ingozi, he is an experienced ph and would point you in the right direction.
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spatan*



bowhunt2460 said:


> I Am Looking For Good Ph For The Summer Of 08 For About 3-6 Guys With Their Wives Tagging Along. Several Of Us Have Been Before.
> Any Directions Would Be Helpful. Please Pm Me. Thanks


Dear Bowhunt2460

Black Hawk Archery together with Hunters Africa are busy putting together some fantastic packages for the 2008 year. We are based in Hilton, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa and have hunting concessions here in SA as well as in other countries in Africa. We also have a trip available to the Amazon to fish Peacock Bass - as something different.

PM sent

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bowhunt, please contact my brother at www.daretobowhunt.co.za, we are a sponsor here on AT. I'm absolutely sure that he will be able to help you, I have booked quite a few guys from AT for him, KellyG of HawgLite is actually going to be here in about five days. We have been in the hunting industry for many years and have one of the few stricktly bowhunting only properties in Kwa Zulu Natal and South Africa.

Hope this helps.

All the best

Engee


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

If your partners are tagging along, here are a few of the best options in South Africa.

1) Greater Kuduland Safaris - Howard Knott. 38 000 acres & all of the Big5 are present on the ranch. Bowhunting since 1978.
www.greaterkudulandsafaris.co.za

2) Bush Africa Safaris - Schalk van Heerden. 8000 acres. Bowhunting since 1993. www.bushafricasafaris.co.za

3) Dries Visser Safaris - Dries Visser jnr. 10 000 acres. Bowhunting since the early 90's. Also has a huge concession in Botswana.
www.dvisser-safaris.co.za

All the above outfitters have impeccable reputations and plenty to do for the non hunters. I've been on all the ranches, stayed in the lodges, accessed trophy quality and game management skills as well as their interpersonal skills. All 3 of them are excellent choices and in this business experience can be the difference between an average safari and a GREAT safari.


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

*SA Outfitter*

Motsomi Safaris. The pictures on Pieter's website are of some very nice animals and the packages are great. I have a guy in PA that has hunted with them once and he is heading back in October. Looking to get out there myself in 09. Good luck!


----------

